# Favorite Paper to work with



## infomatrix (Mar 28, 2013)

hello everybody, just wanted to know wut are your guys favorite dye sub heat transfer paper to work with...and why?...thank you..


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I use texprint...because it works!...I have heard that mpress paper from EnMart - Apparel Decoration & Embroidery Supplies is very good ...I have not used it yet, but friends have


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

You will get the best results matching your paper to your ink. Trying to piece meal a system together when you are new is a big gamble.


----------



## infomatrix (Mar 28, 2013)

havent really heard of mpress any were else other than the enmart website....it gave off the vibe that its a really good transfer paper cuz their giving away free samples to try...there that confident lol........when matching paper and ink, how would you do that...what paper would go with the airtanium uv+ ink?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

You call Johnson Plastics, Coastal, Conde, etc and explain what you are trying to accomplish and what products you plan to sublimate. They will put together a list of the correct pieces and the correct ICC profile for such.

Most new people end up spending a dollar trying to save a nickle doing this on the cheap.


----------



## paintersspouse (Jul 26, 2012)

You are going to use the 7010 right. Do a search on here and read some of the threads. I have had problems with one of the Texprint high release in the 7010. It is a great paper but the way it feeds from the tray it sometimes smears when printing.

I have tried a few papers in my 7010 and that was the only problem I have had.


----------



## wackhaus (Mar 30, 2013)

Riderz Ready said:


> You call Johnson Plastics, Coastal, Conde, etc and explain what you are trying to accomplish and what products you plan to sublimate. They will put together a list of the correct pieces and the correct ICC profile for such.
> 
> Most new people end up spending a dollar trying to save a nickle doing this on the cheap.


I think this might be a problem im having with my blacks actually.
my papers are from conde, but I'm pretty sure my cart and ink system are of the cheaper ones out there. ill look on the weekend.
i hear everyone talking about cobra, which might be my next investment, but yes, after i run through this paper learning my printer & press, i was actually going to get bulk packs shipped over from hk.
so thanks for your reply, i will look into contacting them also. im very interested in how my icc should be set for these, quite honestly


----------



## Max Dos (Aug 28, 2010)

We love the Jetcol HTR 2000. It´s semi-translucent, so it's ideal to use when you need precise positioning.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

In order to suggest what paper you should use, you ought to indicate what it is you're printing on. Papers are defined, at least to some degree, by the substrates they're used with. 

Every seller of paper that also sells ink will only recommend what they carry. As an example, Coastal doesn't carry TexPrint in sheet form, so for a desktop printer their only other option is Image Right. It happens this is a good paper, but it doesn't mean it's better than TexPrint for use in desktop printers. They can't recommend what they don't sell.


----------



## greenmonkey (Aug 18, 2012)

I use DyeTrans and TexPrint-R from Conde with my GX7000. No problems. Always great results.


----------



## Ink Soup Jim (Jan 24, 2013)

Choosing the paper to the substrate is important, more so than the brand name.
If you are sublimating to a fabric that is 100% POLYESTER then look for a good high release paper. I like SubTrans 95% PAPER because it releases more ink to the fabric. After it is pressed there is very little ink left on the paper. Proof enough that it is on the tee. It is a little hard to use on small printers that are not roll fed because it will curl. but worth it because of the results.

Jim


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Ink Soup Jim said:


> I like SubTrans 95% PAPER because it releases more ink to the fabric.


I use this, too, though also with soft plastics that require more release, and some pre-treated wood where other papers may stick.

Like you say, curling is an issue. Also, on my Epson's it's impossible to make a print on this stuff and not have the black areas get little roller track marks. No printer setting will eliminate them, so my designs need few and small areas of jet black. The ink dries too slowly. A wide format printer is best for this stuff, or else a different Epson desktop that has a different arrangement of the feed rollers.


----------



## Ink Soup Jim (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes, it is more difficult with printers that are not roll fed. The manual feed is the best way on some printers. some back roll the paper and bag it when not using to help the curl. The tracking issue is bad with some printers. We removed the star wheels from the 1280 to overcome the problem and then set the paper under the swing away heat platen while we loaded the shirt to dry it quicker. Others have have used + brightness on large black images. It can be a challenge, but the release is amazing and some have gotten used to it and others have switched to the 1401 paper and increased their pressing time about 15 seconds for more release.

Jim


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

All good advice, Jim.

Are you from Coast, by the way? They're one of the only ones selling this stuff (it's where I've gotten mine), and they're in your town. If you're affiliated, that's really cool, but you might want to mention it as it's always great to have closer contact with the sources. If you're not, never mind!


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

I have my own paper made for me and we buy it by the truck loads. You will have to take the time to profile it but your ink savings will be huge if any body want to try it give me a call. It is thin and you can see though it to line up your pressing. We also have a heavy version.
Note a good profiler can knock one out in two hours.


----------



## Max Dos (Aug 28, 2010)

That is awesome Dave. We've been doing tests with vegetal paper to print on our custom shape t-shirts. It works fine, but you have to print slowly, let it dry and be careful with the curling. I don´t have an image of vegetal paper at hand, but this is an image of the Jetcol I've mention previously:










We like the Jetcol because it is the most translucent paper we've found for the line up. The vegetal paper is completely see thru, and it holds well under the heat press. It has high release an only comes out a little toasted, not burned.

I think that if you could treat vegetable paper (or something in that line) it would be a perfect match for our product, and for anyone that works on tees with previous prints.


----------



## infomatrix (Mar 28, 2013)

wow thats impressive...custom dye sub paper...i would of never imagine something like that...but it makes sense....once you are at that level of mastery, you start making your own tools and stuff....well im planing on
using the epson wf30 and want to print on 100% polyester,..so im leaning towards the high release paper you guys mentioned. Textprint and subtrans...what is the benefit of that "vegetal" paper?


----------



## Max Dos (Aug 28, 2010)

Sorry Infomatrix, didn't mean to create confusion. The use of vegetal paper is not recommended. We have used it as part of our experiments, as a way to make the centering and register of prints over our custom blank t-shirts.










It's common to see, down here in Mexico, the use of papers not formulated for sublimation. Plain bond paper is a favorite of many apparel decorators. Sublimation paper is as affordable here as in the states, so I guess it's a matter of availability.

Sublimation paper is formulated, as I understand, to dry quickly and maximum ink release. I have read here that silica is used to accomplish this, a mineral that is also used as a desiccant.

To reiterate: I don't recommend the use of vegetable paper yet. Much more testing must be done. We have tried it in an adventurous spirit, with the latent possibility of damage to the printer.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Max Dos said:


> Sorry Infomatrix, didn't mean to create confusion. The use of vegetal paper is not recommended. We have used it as part of our experiments, as a way to make the centering and register of prints over our custom blank t-shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have printed with brown kraft paper before. I don't recommend it, however, it worked.


----------



## infomatrix (Mar 28, 2013)

so your saying people print on any regular piece of paper and just sublimate with it?...i didnt know that was possible....clever..but sounds like it wouldnt give lasting results...i may be wrong..


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

infomatrix said:


> so your saying people print on any regular piece of paper and just sublimate with it?...i didnt know that was possible....clever..but sounds like it wouldnt give lasting results...i may be wrong..


In a "pinch" one can even use Epson matte presentation paper. Once sublimated the image would be long lasting, the issue is how much dye release the paper can offer and how good the transfered image is .... but once on the poly substrate sublimation is permanent unless it is subjected to UV light over a period of time.

Most any paper can that can be inkjet printed can release dye. But many cheap copier papers are actually recycled and my leave patterns on the substrate when heat pressed. So not to say any paper is good enough for sublimation.


----------



## infomatrix (Mar 28, 2013)

wow....this....forum...is...priceless....lol....so basically ANY paper CAN be used....dye release would be the only issue and different, paper from paper....i have so many ideas....lol...


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

infomatrix said:


> wow....this....forum...is...priceless....lol....so basically ANY paper CAN be used....dye release would be the only issue and different, paper from paper....i have so many ideas....lol...


As I mentioned, on cheap recycled paper the dye release is varient across the paper, leaves a splotchy effect on the surface.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

What we need is a high release HEMP Paper LOL.


----------



## Ink Soup Jim (Jan 24, 2013)

The 70 gram paper is popular in Europe as you over there know, however it has not taken hold in the U.S. Maybe it is time to bring some over. It is a little more difficult to handle and some paper feeds have a problem, but so does the SubTrans 95% paper have similar issues. I will get a small order and have samples available so we can get some input.

Jim


----------



## infomatrix (Mar 28, 2013)

why is it so popular in europe?...price?...


----------



## infomatrix (Mar 28, 2013)

So basically it came down to two papers for the best results. Subtrans and TextPrint. which one releases more dye and color on to the shirt?


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

We are very happy with the combination of InkTec Sublinova Smart with Coldenhove JetCol High Speed sublimation papers.


----------



## Ink Soup Jim (Jan 24, 2013)

In Europe they started with the 70 gram and work well with it. In the U.S. they prefer the heavier paper because it is less problematic with positioning and wrinkles. Price is a small difference.
Which paper gives more color to fabric? I know which one tested better for us, you should try them both and let us know.


----------



## infomatrix (Mar 28, 2013)

so pisque has some good stuff with InkTec ink and Jetcol paper setup. Thanks pisque for your reply. so Ink Soup Jim, which ink and paper tested better for you?


----------



## paradepretty (Nov 22, 2013)

I use texprint with Airtainium and love it. I get mine through Allsquare.


----------

